# Would you spend $999.99 on a bottle of e-lquid



## Gizmo (8/11/17)

E-Liquid that sells for $999.99, only in america.

Would you ever purchase ejuice that is as expensive as this? What would you expect from something of this price?

https://www.vapewild.com/meauxhox/

(I know it was a hox for April fools but just a curious question)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

Not even if it was 10 litres of XXX that had been steeped by Shakira's buns! But only because my freezer isn't big enough to stash 10 litres, otherwise definitely!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Halfdaft (8/11/17)

I'll take one in each strength!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (8/11/17)

That would be R 14230,16 on the Google exchange rate for those interested, shipping excluded.

(Rectified: Calc error: 9999.99 vs 999.99)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (8/11/17)

acorn said:


> That would be R142 302.86 on the Google exchange rate for those interested, shipping excluded.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Based on that I retract my previous statement... I would need 30 litres!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (8/11/17)

I strongly suggest that you all go read the flavour description and reviews.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (8/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I strongly suggest that you all go read the flavour description and reviews.


 The comments are epic. Had a good laugh.


----------



## KrayFish404 (8/11/17)

Well if it did come with HL3 then hell yeah I'll take one. I don't care in which shade of orange the box is, as long as it's shipped with Portal 3 as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wikus (8/11/17)

Nice review for those who are undecided on spending the money or not...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/17)

_"leaving you in a heightened state of awareness as it draws you inward, opening your third eye to the secrets hidden in the world around you"_

Fook me!!! I wonder which third eye they are referring to!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/17)

It seems its an April fools joke... a few posts on it. They apparently do something crazy every year.


----------



## Jos (8/11/17)

@Stroodlepuff 's small print should was obviously too small

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clarissa (8/11/17)

"Also comes with a copy of Half Life 3", hahaha. The comments are golden! Definitely meme material.

(Is it actually sold out, or have the shop owners just set it that way?)


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

If they can make it in 18mg I think I would go for it @Gizmo !

Lol

No, wouldn't spend that kind of cash on a juice


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> If they can make it in 18mg I think I would go for it @Gizmo !
> 
> Lol
> 
> No, wouldn't spend that kind of cash on a juice



Bet you would if it was a damasteel Billet box with a matching button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/17)

If a juice needs such a lengthy, elaborate description, without even saying what the basic flavours are, then it can not possibly be good. Over-sell bs!


----------



## Raindance (8/11/17)

@Hooked, thanks for offering to organize and coordinate a group buy. Really awesome of you to offer!

So Who's in?

Regards

(Only Joking! )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/11/17)

Hooked said:


> If a juice needs such a lengthy, elaborate description, without even saying what the basic flavours are, then it can not possibly be good. Over-sell bs!



Just pictured a juice being released with the flavour description “It’s tasty”... no more coffee for me today


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

I'd definitely buy the Uber ... can you imagine the flipping potential?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

